# Bedford County (TN) EMS Captain killed in logging accident 12/28/19



## HumBurner (Dec 30, 2019)

https://www.wkrn.com/news/ems-captain-killed-in-logging-accident/

BEDFORD COUNTY, Tenn. (WKRN) — Bedford County EMS reported the death of Captain Chris Wrenn Saturday.

According to authorities, Wrenn was killed in a logging accident Saturday morning.

Captain Wrenn served over 25 years and has been an employee with Bedford County EMS since 2006.

*News 2 will have more on this story both online and on air*. 



No details released yet.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 30, 2019)

RIP


----------

